# Binding for NS Heritage



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

rome targa
raiden Blackhawk/phantom


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

lukasls said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was thinking about burton malavita or union contact pro?
> 
> ...


The Contact Pro isn't stiff, compared to Malavitas. 

For Union, I'd suggest the Force. It's stiff, and in that same price range.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> The Contact Pro isn't stiff, compared to Malavitas.
> 
> For Union, I'd suggest the Force. It's stiff, and in that same price range.


I really want to try a pair on Unions, but my only local shop that sells them are way over priced. My other local shop matches online USA prices, but no Union. Do you guys ever have demos up here in Canada.... at the smaller hills?


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks, was also thinking about ride el hefe, but I have doubts as their quality went down the drain after moving mfg to China


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Another vote for Union over any Ride binding!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Use Ride Capos on mine and they seem to be a good match stiffness-wise. Used old Missions for a little while and while they worked, I certainly noticed a difference when I switched over.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

hefe's are going to be stiffer than you probably want


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> I really want to try a pair on Unions, but my only local shop that sells them are way over priced. My other local shop matches online USA prices, but no Union. Do you guys ever have demos up here in Canada.... at the smaller hills?


Check geartrade.com bratha


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

lukasls said:


> thanks, was also thinking about ride el hefe, but I have doubts as their quality went down the drain after moving mfg to China


I have two pairs of ride spi that are super solid, stiff and responsive. I have had good experiences with more than one pair of ride bindings. Also own a pair of contact pro which are awesome. In my experience either are pair you'll be good.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

lukasls said:


> thanks, was also thinking about ride el hefe, but I have doubts as their quality went down the drain after moving mfg to China


Eh? Ride bindings quality is first rate. When was the last time you used any? The awesome Capo would work with the heritage no problem. If you want even stiffer, the el hefe is a beast and the best binding in their line-up. I also own the malavita which is a great binding too but I wouldn't put it on a heritage. It would be better on a proto.

Also, doesn't matter a f* where stuff is made. Ride's high end china-made boards are no worse than anything you get from Never Summer. Some would say they are better...same with K2.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

lukasls said:


> thanks, was also thinking about ride el hefe, but I have doubts as their quality went down the drain after moving mfg to China


Horse shit.



bseracka said:


> hefe's are going to be stiffer than you probably want


But there is that.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> Eh? Ride bindings quality is first rate. When was the last time you used any? The awesome Capo would work with the heritage no problem. If you want even stiffer, the el hefe is a beast and the best binding in their line-up. I also own the malavita which is a great binding too but I wouldn't put it on a heritage. It would be better on a proto.
> 
> Also, doesn't matter a f* where stuff is made. Ride's high end china-made boards are no worse than anything you get from Never Summer. Some would say they are better...same with K2.


Disregard this whole reply. What a crock of shit. Ride boards ride good but they fall apart. They chip worse then a cheap paint job. And ride bindings have shit ratchets and a metal base plate. Double negative. Damn dude. You need to expand your gear experience.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Disregard this whole reply. What a crock of shit. Ride boards ride good but they fall apart. They chip worse then a cheap paint job. And ride bindings have shit ratchets and a metal base plate. Double negative. Damn dude. You need to expand your gear experience.


What nonsense.


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Horse shit.


At least in Europe 3-5 years ago quality went down, right after Ride moved mfg to Chine. My friends LX Bindings fell apart while shredding down the slope, which was not only a pity but very scary crash, same with boards that started to pill off. Maybe for States its different.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

lukasls said:


> At least in Europe 3-5 years ago quality went down, right afte they moved mfg to Chine. My friends LX Bindings fell apart while shredding down the slope, which was not only a pity but very scary crash, same with boards that started pilling off. Maybe for States its different.


The plural of anecdote is not data...


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> I have two pairs of ride spi that are super solid, stiff and responsive. I have had good experiences with more than one pair of ride bindings. Also own a pair of contact pro which are awesome. In my experience either are pair you'll be good.


thanks, SPIs is the legend  cant compare any new ones with those


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

The ratchets on my Capos are smooth as butter. I will say I had some excessive wear on one of the ladder straps but I just emailed Ride and they shipped me new ones no questions asked. And the toe straps are fucking great. Again, they've been great on my Heritage, but YMMV.


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> The plural of anecdote is not data...


Agree, its the personal experience though.


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the discussion guys. 

Bindings go over heritage NS, which is more for all mountain/freeride than park, but some jumps happens from time to time. I still own a pair of solid c60 and they work perfectly for me but on lib c-2 dark series board.

Quick summary then as I need order over the weekend to be ready for first Nov trip 

Rome - Targa
Ride - Capo (any big difference between 2013 and 2014 model?, El Hefe (might be too stiff?), what about Revolt?
Burton - Malavita
Union - Force, would it be reasonable to go stiffer to 'factory' model ie.?
Raiden - Blackhawk


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

I've got Now IPO on mine. I think Flux TT and DL would also work in the Heritage.




lukasls said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was thinking about burton malavita or union contact pro?
> 
> ...


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

lukasls said:


> Thanks for the discussion guys.
> 
> Bindings go over heritage NS, which is more for all mountain/freeride than park, but some jumps happens from time to time. I still own a pair of solid c60 and they work perfectly for me but on lib c-2 dark series board.
> 
> ...


Try and demo if you can. My vote would be Capo. I would also consider the Union Atlas. Earlier this year I was considering a Heritage purchase and was looking for a good Union binding match to demo. In the thread below, Extremo gave an excellent breakdown of the Union bindings that would fit a Heritage (even though the thread was originally about the proto):

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/54177-binding-suggestion-2013-never-summer-proto.html


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Might be able to add Union Factory bindings to that list. Not sure how they compare to the Force though.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*No Atlas, no Venom*

Giving Capo's a shot this season. The o13 version.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I spent last season riding my Heritage with a pair of Rome 390 Boss. I could see where the Targa might be slightly better, but I think the difference would be negligible. I'll be riding my Heritage on my 390 Boss this season as well.


----------

